# Football.......



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Who here likes/loves football, either college or professional? I like professional football, well actually I watch all the Seattle Seahawks games on television. They are not doing very well this year, but it is still early in the season yet and they may pull it off and get into the playoffs. They have a 5-5 record right now. I think that professional football is better than college football because they are already in the sport they love and they are competing to be the best team in the NFL=National Football League. They are not just to better themselves in the sport. 

I am just wondering who here likes/loves football, either professional or college? I heard that college football was better than professional football. Please give your opinion on which is better and the reason why. Professional or college football? What is your favorite team? Why is it better than the other?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Not me, I don't like foot ball.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

professional football players could care less about the game.they are in it for 2 reasons..
1. they like to hurt people.
2. they want to be millionaires.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

lohachata said:


> professional football players could care less about the game.they are in it for 2 reasons..
> 1. they like to hurt people.
> 2. they want to be millionaires.


They could, or does it just seem that way? I know that the Seattle Seahawks went to Superbowl 48 and won that, they were so proud that they won. Yes there are a lot of injuries in professional football, but there are a lot of injuries in college football as well. Professional football players are millionaires.

Don't college football teams have the same mindset as the professional teams do?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No. College players are still trying to get into the NFL, so they actually play like it matters. I'm not a fan of pro ball, but I love college ball.
ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

What college football team do you like/love, TOS?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Professional sports are a sham, made to take money and line the pockets of the players and teams. Honestly I spend my time doing more productive things then following who's going where and who got hurt, and who's 9-0 and 5-0 or whatever 

I used to be really into it then after all the crap that's happend to football (and other professional sports I stopped)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

BabyGirl77 said:


> What college football team do you like/love, TOS?






i believe he already gave you that information....


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

No he hasn't. All he did was the rallying cry of his favorite college team. Now I know he loves an Alabama college football team, but there could be many, so therefore I don't know which is his favorite. Not trying to argue with you lohachata.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is only one "roll tide"................Alabama Crimson Tide.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh okay. That is good to know. Up here, we have the Washington Huskies and the Washington State Cougars for the college football teams.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm the odd one. I like watching the pee wee leagues. I love seeing these little ones playing their heart out.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, pee wee leagues are interesting. I believe college football and professional football is more exciting. Really is preference as to what you like/love and why.


----------

